# Had a GREAT Christmas...



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I am just now getting around to posting this (with pics) because the camera I got the wife for Christmas has not left her neck. She gave me the perfect range box for handguns.

It's a Pelican-Case!!!



















She is SO cool!!

My Grandparents and Mom aren't too bad either. Reloader and all the fixin's from the Grands and the Ruger Air Hawk from my mom. I have been pretty busy with the Hornady even though it's not been above 40 deg in my garage since Christmas, burrrrrr!

Anyways, had to play with the new camera and I couln't think of anything better to start with. I also added a bunch of stuff to the gallery too. Fun!


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

that case is awsome where did they find it and do you know how much it cost?


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! you were on the nice list alright! congrats, I know you're gonna have fun with the reloader too!
SWEET!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks!



austin88 said:


> that case is awsome where did they find it and do you know how much it cost?


Here is where she got it.

http://www.casesbypelican.com/

The packing slip said $185.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Pelican cases are expensive as hell, but great. I own a couple, including one for my laptop. They are one of the brands that I am very loyal to.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Todd said:


> Pelican cases are expensive as hell, but great. I own a couple, including one for my laptop. They are one of the brands that I am very loyal to.


It looks like something that is made to go from the jungle to the Artic and back. I may look at getting a smaller one for ammo, down the road. They would be great for camping/hunting trips.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! That case is awesome! I've never seen one of those. Congrats! :smt023


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

Always like to see when the whole family likes guns and ammmo!


----------

